# Christina Aguilera just botched the National Anthem!



## Cypress94 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did I just see what I just saw, or was she cutting it short for time?


----------



## benellisbe (Feb 6, 2011)

"O'er the ramparts we watched" was replaced with what so proudly we watched. Even more embarrassing is the fans not booing her for it.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2011)

She used to be alot purtier?


----------



## Cypress94 (Feb 6, 2011)

benellisbe said:


> Even more embarrassing is the fans not booing her for it.



It really is...I can't believe that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

She cut it short to keep the superbowl from losing more viewership than the hundreds of fans they already turned away, that paid $900 a ticket to watch. 

If that National Anthem attempt was indicative of what the game is going to be like I might as well turn the channel right now.


----------



## Cypress94 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its sad that these high-priced, overpaid stars they pay to sing the National Anthem can't even get it right.  They're so self-indulgent.  It's a shame how many have fought and died for them and for us, and they can't even show that much respect to just sing the song and get it right.


----------



## chadair (Feb 6, 2011)

yep, that was brutal


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 6, 2011)

She botched it alright, my wife and I both caught it and I backed up the DVR to confirm it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Even if she hadn't forgotten the words, the performance of the song sucked.


----------



## Cypress94 (Feb 6, 2011)

It did, and I think she knew she screwed up, and then she did that high scream at the end to pull everybody back in...pathetic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2011)

Cypress94 said:


> It did, and I think she knew she screwed up, and then she did that high scream at the end to pull everybody back in...pathetic.


 
It reminded me more of a sound track from a national geographic chimpanzee mating session.


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a pig!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2011)

For those that missed this:


good lawd, that was bad.....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 6, 2011)

Instead of trying to honor our country by singing it properly they try to personalize it and make it all about them.  Rewind and look again...she says "thank you" after she is done singing it.  Really?  Thank you?  Because we are so impressed with her ability.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 6, 2011)

One of the worst renditions I have ever heard.  Why so so many believe that they have to add to the tune to make it "theirs"; just sing the dad blame song.


----------



## one_shot (Feb 6, 2011)

She butchered it!


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if she hadn't forgotten the words, the performance of the song sucked.



...What Miguel said!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 6, 2011)

skank....why do they get someone like that to do the National Anthem?


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 6, 2011)

That missed line was embarrasing, I doubt she meant to mess it up


----------



## chadair (Feb 6, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> That missed line was embarrasing, I doubt she meant to mess it up



wouldnt had mattered either way. it was still a horrible job


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 6, 2011)

chadair said:


> wouldnt had mattered either way. it was still a horrible job



agreed


----------



## maker4life (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought she sung it terribly but I think some of ya'll are reading way too much into it !


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 6, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Instead of trying to honor our country by singing it properly they try to personalize it and make it all about them.  Rewind and look again...she says "thank you" after she is done singing it.  Really?  Thank you?  Because we are so impressed with her ability.  What a person who rhymes with runt...



Right x100.  The song isn't about her, but years of Hollywood attention has her believing it is.



David Mills said:


> One of the worst renditions I have ever heard.  Why so so many believe that they have to add to the tune to make it "theirs"; just sing the dad blame song.



How hard is it for these "performer" to do just that , and just sing it.



bamajoey said:


> That was one step above what Rosanne Barr did several years ago. She should have booed off the field after the first sentence. What a disgrace!



The only thing Christina "Have-uh-ugly-haira" missed that Roseanne did was the crotch gab, and the hawk & spit.



bkl021475 said:


> That missed line was embarrasing, I doubt she meant to mess it up



Dud...I doubt she even practiced.  Her arrogance told her she had this one in the bag.  She didn't remember the words.  some things you should never, ever mess up, and"The Star Spangled Banner" is one of those things.  If she were a 10year old kid singing it in front of a few thousand people for the first time, then you get a pass.  But this woman is a professional performer....she should act like one & know the lyrics, and music, properly...the way it is written.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2011)

Man  what a shame.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am absolutely speechless!


----------



## Cadcom (Feb 6, 2011)

I say they skip to the fly over from now on.....


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 6, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Dud...I doubt she even practiced.  Her arrogance told her she had this one in the bag.  She didn't remember the words.  some things you should never, ever mess up, and"The Star Spangled Banner" is one of those things.  If she were a 10year old kid singing it in front of a few thousand people for the first time, then you get a pass.  But this woman is a professional performer....she should act like one & know the lyrics, and music, properly...the way it is written.



I agree, nothing could be more humiliating to botch up than the National Anthem.


----------



## one_shot (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if she hadn't forgotten the words, the performance of the song sucked.



She could have done better if her name was  Christine Atwater!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2011)

That half time show with them black-eyed peas didn't impress me none neither? Whoever told that one ol' boy he could sang needs shot...


----------



## cramer (Feb 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if she hadn't forgotten the words, the performance of the song sucked.



agreed - 
Sing the anthem straight up with pride - or stay home


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 6, 2011)

Who comes up with these goons to do the singing, pitiful and ebarassing, I bet Charlie Daniels knows the words how about him next year.....


----------



## burkehunter (Feb 6, 2011)

that was bad and you can see that soldier on the right after she messed up looked like he was going to lose it and go nuts.


----------



## GaTigerFan (Feb 6, 2011)

Even the Packer player on the left (behind) the coach looked like he knew she messed up... real shame.  Shoulda got Faith Hill to sing it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 6, 2011)

Ouch!  Hard to believe she's been singing the national anthem since she was 7 years old.  Looks like some of the military folks caught the slip up, too.  What an embarrassing moment she's gonna feel for a while.  At least the rest of the song worked out.  

Here's the shortest video of it I could find:  


http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvm...uilera-flubs-lyrics-to-national-anthem-201162

 "what so proudly we watched" instead of the correct lyrics, "o'er the ramparts we watched." 


Christina Aguilera National Anthem Mess Up (Fail)

February 06, 2011

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Md8-bzZy13Q?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Md8-bzZy13Q?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>



http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/06/aguilera-flubs-national-anthem/?src=mv

Instead of “O’er the ramparts we watch’d, were so gallantly streaming,” Ms. Aguilera belted out, “What so proudly we watched at the twilight’s last reaming.” That line was a repeat of one she’d already sung a few seconds earlier, except with some personal embellishments, like her replacement of the word “gleaming” with “reaming.”


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am glad i missed this or the remote or some other heavy object might have found its way into the screen of my tv...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 7, 2011)

Let's not be hating now . . . 

She didn't mean to mess things up, but had good intentions.



http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/07/christina-aguilera-responds-to-national-anthem-fumble/

*“I can only hope that everyone could feel my love for this country and that the true spirit of its anthem still came through,”* Christina said.

Instead of singing the line “o’er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming,” Christina sang “what so proudly we watched at the twilight’s last gleaming.”


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Feb 7, 2011)

burkehunter said:


> that was bad and you can see that soldier on the right after she messed up looked like he was going to lose it and go nuts.



What you want to bet he knows the words...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 7, 2011)

Get Willie Nelson next time !!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if she hadn't forgotten the words, the performance of the song sucked.



An Absolute AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why can't folks just get up there and sing the National Anthem and leave all their interpretation out of it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 7, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Let's not be hating now . . .
> 
> She didn't mean to mess things up, but had good intentions.
> 
> ...



I think I could have handled it a little better if she had just flat out drew a blank instead of doing her own thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> An Absolute AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why can't folks just get up there and sing the National Anthem and leave all their interpretation out of it.



I blame Whitney Houston for this. She was the first one i can remember that decided to add her own "style" to the National Anthem in '90-91? at the Superbowl. Ever since then, it seems most have to show that they can warble, yodel, caterwaul, or whatever they call it.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 7, 2011)

She's a PROFESSIONAL MUSICIAN.

It isn't her job to embellish the notes with all manner of Mariah Carey nonsense, it's to sing the ruddy song as written.

And it would behoove her to learn the words, if she didn't know em already from years of singing them in school.

That's called being a PROFESSIONAL.

Through her handlers she put out a press release apologizing saying she was "caught up in the moment". Lady, you're a PROFESSIONAL, you're not supposed to get caught up in anything. You've one job to do. Sing the anthem, sing it well. SHEESH.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 7, 2011)

I heard a great suggestion earlier,...why not have real veterans sing the Anthem?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad I missed that.
It looks like she was working really hard to screw that up.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 7, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Get Willie Nelson next time !!!!!!



I swear that was my first thought....


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah.. She sucked a big one.. that time!
(every other one I seen her do too..)


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 7, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I heard a great suggestion earlier,...why not have real veterans sing the Anthem?




That's what I was thinking. With all the "supporting the troops" fanfare, why not have one of the many fine service chorus play the song the way it's suppose to be.

Or better yet, have a military band play and let the people sing it.

I will say, I was impressed with the attention that most of the players and coaches showed.

http://www.marineband.usmc.mil/downloads/audio/the_star_spangled_banner_2007.mp3


----------



## pnome (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll just note my agreement with everyone else in this thread.

Awful.  Just awful.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 7, 2011)

When I saw it last night on DVR, I thought, man she just screwed it up

I heard this AM on FNC that she even had a Prompter with the words...........OUCH!

Think I'll start another thread on the half time show-LOVED IT!


----------



## Elkhntr (Feb 7, 2011)

Go to Youtube... search for Cactus Cuties.... an excellent version.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 7, 2011)

Blonde Snookie just got lost in the moment


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 7, 2011)

Here you go...these children did the anthem more respect than C.A. could ever do.  I wish they would give up on all these "celebrities" and just get talented folks that will do it right.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Cactus Cuties are awfully cute!


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2011)

She should have tried harder to memorize the song rather than all of the freeeee ye eyyeyeyeyeyeyeey yeeyyeyeyeyeyeeees and brayayayayayaayve.
Makes me want to throw up when they do this. 
LeAnn Rymes for mandatory National Anthem singer.


----------

